# 17 century war vessel



## mhkash (Jan 21, 2013)

hi all, this is my current project , all comments are appreciated
thanx


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good morning mhkash.yesterday.21:45.re:17th.century war vessel.i am not a model builder.but I can say you have the skill for making them.they look great.thank you for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## mhkash (Jan 21, 2013)

*thank*



ben27 said:


> good morning mhkash.yesterday.21:45.re:17th.century war vessel.i am not a model builder.but I can say you have the skill for making them.they look great.thank you for sharing.regards ben27


thank you ben27, you are very kind


----------

